# Headset kaputt oder falsche Soundeinstellungen?



## blackgeist (22. Mai 2011)

Hi,

habe folgendes Problem:

Windows XP; Teamspeak 3; Realtek HD Audio-Manager, Treiberversion 5.10.0.6363; DirectX-version: 9.0; Audiocontroll: HD Audio; Audio Codec: ALC888; Headset: Creative Fatality1

Wenn ich versuche im Teamspeak zu reden dann hören mich die anderen nicht, sondern ich gebe das ins ts was ich höre (also Musik oder die anderen hören wie sie selber sprechen). Habe schon viele Soundeinstellungen versucht leider bis jetzt noch vergeblich. Wenn ich bei audioeigenschaften > Stimme > Hardware-Test gehe dann verschiebt sich der regler bei  Aufnahme wenn andere im TS reden, wenn ich aber versuche zu reden ändert sich gar nichts.

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

solltet ihr noch weitere infos brauchen werde ich mich bemühen sie zu besorgen

MfG blacky


----------



## yves1993 (22. Mai 2011)

Schau mal falls du den Realtek HD Audio Manager hast ob du nicht irgendwo den StereoMix eingeschaltet hast, das spielt nämlich alle Sounds von der Soundkarte direkt ins MikroInput sprich eben was du sagst die andern hören was du hörst. 

Zumindest war das bei mir damals der Grund gewesen.


----------



## mristau (23. Mai 2011)

Und schau mal im Teamspeak welches Gerät als Aufnahmegerät eingestellt ist, dort sollte auf jedenfall nicht SteroMix stehen, sondern Eingang, Mic oder Mikrofon, evtl auch LineIN die Bezeichnungen sind je nach Soundkarte und Treiber verschieden


----------



## blackgeist (23. Mai 2011)

hmm,

ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr was ich noch ändern könnte

[url="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/bild1fm.jpg/"]http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/bild1fm.jpg/[/url]

[url="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/101/bild2ng.jpg/"]http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/101/bild2ng.jpg/[/url]

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/39/bild3cz.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/37/bild4co.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/bild5ai.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/bild6.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/641/bild7ol.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/bild8s.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/bild9g.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/bild10y.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/bild11v.jpg/


----------



## blackgeist (24. Mai 2011)

/push

bräuchte bitte immer noch hilfe

mfg blacky


----------



## mristau (24. Mai 2011)

Also wenn ich das auf Bild6.jpg richtig erkenne, sind 2 Mikros angeschlossen, eins hinten, eins vorne
Und das vordere heisst anscheinend "Front Pink In" das hintere "Rear Pink In"

Ich nehm mal an vorn ist das Headset eingesteckt, also müsstest du "Front Pink In" als Aufnahmegerät und eben "Front Green In" als Wiedergabe


----------



## blackgeist (24. Mai 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das auf Bild6.jpg richtig erkenne, sind 2 Mikros angeschlossen, eins hinten, eins vorne
> Und das vordere heisst anscheinend "Front Pink In" das hintere "Rear Pink In"
> 
> Ich nehm mal an vorn ist das Headset eingesteckt, also müsstest du "Front Pink In" als Aufnahmegerät und eben "Front Green In" als Wiedergabe



habe Front-Anschlusserkennung deaktiviert und dort auch kein mirko oder headset angeschlossen


----------



## mristau (24. Mai 2011)

Dann musst du eigentlich Rear Pink In nehmen


----------



## blackgeist (25. Mai 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> Dann musst du eigentlich Rear Pink In nehmen



habe mein heatset dort angeschlossen


----------



## blackgeist (26. Mai 2011)

/push

ich bitte im weitere Ideen oder eventuelle Lösungsvorschläge da mein Problem immer noch besteht


----------



## blackgeist (28. Mai 2011)

/push

hat den keiner noch weitere ideen was ich noch ändern könnte?

oder hat evtl mal einer das selbe Problem gehabt?


----------



## blackgeist (31. Mai 2011)

/closed

Thema hat sich erledigt anscheinend war doch das Headset kaputt hab nun ein neues und es funktioniert alles einwandfrei

ich danke alle für ihre bemühungen


----------

